# Car won't idle... engine dies



## NissanSentra99 (Jul 14, 2007)

I left the lights on, my battery died, I jumped started (boosted) the car with a second car, I think I blew the alternator.

Had the alternator rebuilt – Now I’m getting a 12.5 volt reading when engine is off and 14.5 when engine is on.

But car won’t stay in idle by itself… When I turn the key, crank the engine, I have to keep the foot on the gas or else the engine stops

The engine turns properly and everything seems to be working other than this.

HELP

Nissan Sentra 2000/2001


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Did you by any chance had the jumper cables reversed when ready to hook them up? If so, then some component(s) may have been damaged.


----------



## NissanSentra99 (Jul 14, 2007)

Nope cables although not new were correctly positionned... 

I've been told to check IAC valve, TB, etc.

Hope it's not the ECM


----------



## francisco006 (Dec 15, 2007)

i know this post is oold but im having this problem now...did u by any chance figure out what the problem was...i start it up and wont idle at start up...it'll die... start it again then i put my foot on the gas for about 30 secs and it'll work fine...after warmed up it'll run fine though...any help


----------



## sidvan (Oct 5, 2007)

got a freind with some of the same problems.. so this might give us some ideas.. but think he is on the way to the shop soon


----------



## francisco006 (Dec 15, 2007)

ITS THE MAF SENSOR:loser:


----------

